# Zootopia News Network's Thank-You Card Project



## Dolphanatic (Jul 26, 2016)

http://www.zootopianewsnetwork.com/2016/07/10-days-left-for-ultimate-thank-you.html
Zootopia News Network: ZNN's Ultimate Thank-You Card Project! Submit your card today! [58/200]

Okay, for those who don't know, Zootopia News Network is currently collecting thank-you letters. Their goal is to get at least 200 thank-you letter before the end of this month. As of now, they've only gotten about 58 as of right now. Let's see if we can bring it past 200 this week! If you haven't already sent them your letter for the project yet, now's your chance. The instructions are given in the article, so get it! If you want, you can repost them here on this thread for other to see. I know I'll be submitting mine.


----------

